

Ask HN: Would love your feedback on my artificially intelligent resume - titusblair
http://ai-resume.com/

======
WalterSear
It's borked all over the place. Thinks I've visited 20 times. Bombed me with a
pop over with your phone number on it: 555-555-5555.

It also seems to think I'm in mountain view.

~~~
titusblair
It is referring to the # of times that specific resume has been viewed. The
popover is to demonstrate the ability to initiate custom messaging. Mountain
view is where the employer, Y Combinator is located. Hope this clears things
up :)

~~~
WalterSear
It does. Sorry, but in that case, it's not broken insomuch as it is terrible
UX.

~~~
titusblair
The resume would only be viewed by the targeted employer. The DEMO as it has
been clearly outlined, is a DEMO of the product so people can see how it would
look when you submit an application. Therefore the UI/UX is focused upon the
final employer looking at the application.

~~~
WalterSear
You're on crack if you think that that's an excuse for such god-awfully
brittle design. Moreso if you think that your 'target employer' won't fall
through the cracks.

------
quadrature
"Developed wearable technology clothing that shielded wearers from
electromagnetic radiation."

I wouldn't be putting that on my resume if I was you.

~~~
titusblair
I am putting things on my resume that I have been involved in. I have learned
a ton from all things so each has it's own place and each has given me unique
skills.

